# Kalamazoo car size?



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

if memory serves kalamazoo cars are 1:24 and maybe a little small .....

does anyone have a car they can measure and tell me how long and wide in inches the main body or frame is ?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 04/10/2009 10:16 PM
if memory serves kalamazoo cars are 1:24 and maybe a little small .....

does anyone have a car they can measure and tell me how long and wide in inches the main body or frame is ?

I have two of the Kalamazoo low side gondolas (from the Woodland Scenic Railroad). They are 13" long x 4-1/4" wide. The detail is such (e.g., size of planks) that they will work with ~1:20 - 1:24.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The coaches are 13-1/2" long x 4" wide x 5-3/4" from the rail head to the top of the clerestory roof. The DOORS, however are only 3" tall. That said, they look pretty good behind an LGB 2017, an Aristo 0-4-0, a Bug Mauler, etc.... Actually, other than the odd looking freight trucks with plastic wheels, they are a much better choice for small layouts than the B'mann J&S cars.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks guys ......

I saw some listed on e-bay and am thinking about doing 1:29 3 ft narrow gauge 


they may be a little big for that at just over 10 ft wide on the gon's as most cars where only 8 foot wide 


I may just use the 20' bachmann cars and hope it does not look to hoke


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Bachmann's 20' stuff scales very well for 1:29 narrow gauge. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

Ya the flat I have is like 8 foot wide in 1:29 and is almost a foot long so 29 feet in scale 

I think I can change the trucks down to 3 foot with out a lot of work .... 

funny thing is it looks like the car will take a number 1 Kadee though the holes come up a little short 

I am not real sure about the box car but I may have to get one and see how it goes ......


----------

